
You Should Be Freaking Out About Privacy - funnygrass
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/20/opinion/privacy-surveillance-video.html
======
ColinWright
Ironic that they require a login, or that one not read in "Private Mode". Yes,
I understand that "Newspapers" need to make money, and that websites need
advertising to generate revenue.

I just find it ironic that an article about privacy requires either
registration or non-privacy in order to read it.

    
    
      $ wget $URL -O x.html
      $ lynx -dump x.html | less
    

Interesting read.

~~~
avmich
I've started to understand this better at some point. We're sufficiently bound
with conditions now that to even start talking about privacy requires us to
play by the rules - hence login requirement. Hopefully we're not too deep in
the swamp yet, so we can get to the hard surface before it's too late.

